# Thoughts on New Boer Buck?



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Getting ready to send a deposit on this boy. He is an ABGA Fullblood Buck. He is show correct. Just wondering what others thoughts are on him? He is pictured at 6 months old


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

He is handsome! ohlala:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! What a fantastic addition to your herd


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you both!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

He looks amazing! :inlove:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! I found some younger pictures of him too. At 4 months I believe. Last picture is of his sire


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

He looks phenomenal


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Your new guy is a buck to be proud of! Looks great to me.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! Very excited to be adding this guy to my herd.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Very handsome boy!! I was trying to see if something was being hidden with the clipping job, which I couldn’t find lol but looking at his sire I’m like, nope that guy is defiantly a solid boy! A huge congrats that’s for sure!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Congrats! I am like Jessica, I am leary of show clipped and fluffed goats, but he looks nice and his sire looks solid!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I am also leary about clip jobs but couldn't pass on him when I saw the video of him in his working clothes and winter woolies. He really does have a lot of muscle and that is all butt, not hair lol.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No I don’t think I would have passed either lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Handsome boy for sure! Congratulations!
His daddy is built like a tank wow!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I dont know the terms, but he is a BROAD goat. His daddy's is muscled up. Nice looking Buck to me. Those boers stack muscle on muscle. very nice animal.


----------

